# Road bikes vs rider weight



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Just a few questions I need answering about road bikes, now been on the larger side (height and weight wise) would a road bike be a viable option ? Or even a CX bike with slicks, are these tougher than your normal Roadie ?
Off road stuff I'll be using the Subway. So without spending no more than £350ish could I get a good weight bearing roadie, 
 Viking echelon 
 Carrera TDF 
 Carrera virtuoso 
 Shogun Kurokan CX 
 Barracuda BLackfin 
Or for that little bit extra
 Dawes sportif comp 
And of course the one you guys always recommend 
 Triban 3  one major factor putting me off this is the carbon forks, don't feel comfortable riding something that can shatter under my weight..... Suggestions people will be appreciated..


----------



## Nearly there (7 Aug 2012)

How heavy are you? There's plenty of big lads out there on road bikes


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

280, 6'3


----------



## Nearly there (7 Aug 2012)

I think an alu framed bike with carbon fork will be fine using 25mm tyres pumped up to the max on the rear with some good solid wheels


----------



## sabian92 (7 Aug 2012)

280 is nothing 

Look at how much this guy weighed and what he rode:

http://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/

He is also a member here I believe  Truly inspiring story.


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Yep certainly is, but was he that when he got on his first roadie ??


----------



## Nearly there (7 Aug 2012)

sabian92 said:


> 280 is nothing
> 
> Look at how much this guy weighed and what he rode:
> 
> ...


I do believe he also rode a road bike on 23mm tyres from 23st without issue


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Nearly there said:


> I think an alu framed bike with carbon fork will be fine using 25mm tyres pumped up to the max on the rear with some good solid wheels


I gues I'd have to try the carbon forks myself but from what I have seen carbon doesn't looks a little brittle? I know it's strong stuff but it flexe more than alu n steel


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Nearly there said:


> I do believe he also rode a road bike on 23mm tyres from 23st without issue


Bloody hell there really is hope then..


----------



## sabian92 (7 Aug 2012)

Nearly there said:


> I do believe he also rode a road bike on 23mm tyres from 23st without issue


 
Didn't know that, but goes to show bikes are stronger than people think.



Biglad82 said:


> Bloody hell there really is hope then..


 
Honestly, while 280 is overweight, nobody is too heavy for a bike. Gary started riding when he was 1lb short of 40 stone - that's 560lbs. You will need to be careful with wheels and making sure the spokes are tensioned properly, as well as avoiding any sort of pothole (or risk wrecking your wheels) but as for just getting on and riding there is no problem. I'm 16st and I ride on 25c wheels and apart from the odd time I have to true them (actually all the time because they're crap wheels, but if they weren't I wouldn't have to) I've had no problems.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2012)

sabian92 said:


> He is also a member here I believe  Truly inspiring story.


He is indeed, and inspiring he certainly is, he is in fact gb155 of this very parish 

As for weight, I'm a big guy, always have been, 6' 5" and built like a brike shi outhouse. 

I've always emailed manufacturers before commiting to a bike. So far in road bikes I've had a Trek Madone 5.5 (full carbon), a Focus Cayo Pro (full carbon, a Focus Mares (alu CX bike), Specialized Langster Steel, Ribble 7005 winter bike, and my Cannondale CAAD10, and FWIW I also had a full carbon Focus Raven MTB at one point.

Each of these manufacturers has always come back saying there was no weight limit on their frames.

I very nearly bought a Felt AR2 a couple of years ago, in fact my mind was made up until they emailed me back saying there frame weight limit was 16 stone 

Componnents are another story though, but stick to high spoked wheels, (32 or 36 spokes), and you'll be fine. That said I was running a pair of Mavic Ksyrium SL's, (low spoke count), and didn't have any problems with them, but it was on my mind. I now run Mavic Open Pro rims with Hope Pro 3 hubs on my CAAD, and stock Halo Aerorage wheels on my Ribble


----------



## Nearly there (7 Aug 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> I gues I'd have to try the carbon forks myself but from what I have seen carbon doesn't looks a little brittle? I know it's strong stuff but it flexe more than alu n steel


There's a thread on here where gb155 mentions how he rode 23mm tyres at 23st dont remember the thread though as theres that many however a good solid set of wheels will help


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> He is indeed, and inspiring he certainly is, he is in fact gb155 of this very parish
> 
> As for weight, I'm a big guy, always have been, 6' 5" and built like a brike shi outhouse.
> 
> ...


Surly you was spending money on those bikes that I won't be any where near spending ?


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> Surly you was spending money on those bikes that I won't be any where near spending ?


I'll grant you there's not really a 'budget' bike among that lot but it's still worth firing an email to the manufacturers of the bikes you are interested in to see what they say


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Aug 2012)

You will be fine on a road bike with carbon fork and 23mm tyres. Only issue you will have is busted spokes on the rear wheel. Get a handbuilt 36h wheel and enjoy the cycling!


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> You will be fine on a road bike with carbon fork and 23mm tyres. Only issue you will have is busted spokes on the rear wheel. Get a handbuilt 36h wheel and enjoy the cycling!


Doesn't sound cheap!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (7 Aug 2012)

i got a 36H handbuilt wheel for £90 (re-used my old hub though) at my LBS so not really any more than a half decent factory jobbie.


----------



## gary in derby (7 Aug 2012)

hey up bigladd, i got a spesh. tricross with 25mm tyres and no probs and i bigger than you lol


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

How do you find riding it Gary? What model ?


----------



## lulubel (7 Aug 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> I gues I'd have to try the carbon forks myself but from what I have seen carbon doesn't looks a little brittle? I know it's strong stuff but it flexe more than alu n steel


 
There's a contradiction there. Flexing isn't a sign that a material's brittle - in fact, quite the opposite.

(Not that I know much about carbon. My preference is for steel.)


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> Doesn't sound cheap!


I was quoted around £200 to build a pair of Open Pro rims, (32 hole I think), with 105 hubs, but I wanted the Hope hubs instead, big mistake, the freehweel is so damn noisy!

The Halo Aero Rage wheels are cracking value IMO. A rear wheel from Wiggle is currently £107.99. It's built with 32 double butted spokes, sealed bearings and a 6 pawl freehub assembly. In a nutshell pretty much bombproof.

I've used them for a few years now, and part from having the rear one tweaked once after hitting a sunken grid they have run perfectly true at all times. I can't recommend them highly enough


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

It flexes more than steel or alu forks, hence I trust it less, but I'd be happy to be proven wrong on a test ride with carbon forks


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> I gues I'd have to try the carbon forks myself but from what I have seen carbon doesn't looks a little brittle? I know it's strong stuff but it flexe more than alu n steel


 Watch the video in this LINK Biglad. I became very anti-carbon, even though I used to have cf bikes, but this video demonstrates the strength of cf very well, and should placate any worries you or anyone may have.

Granted it cf does let go then it does so in style from all accounts, but the chances of it happening are next to none. Although I still avoid it were I can but that's now just out of preference. I'd never entertain a cf seatpost though with my @rse!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (7 Aug 2012)

sabian92 said:


> 280 is nothing
> 
> Look at how much this guy weighed and what he rode:
> 
> ...


 I never get bored of looking at his site!


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I was quoted around £200 to build a pair of Open Pro rims, (32 hole I think), with 105 hubs, but I wanted the Hope hubs instead, big mistake, the freehweel is so damn noisy!
> 
> The Halo Aero Rage wheels are cracking value IMO. A rear wheel from Wiggle is currently £107.99. It's built with 32 double butted spokes, sealed bearings and a 6 pawl freehub assembly. In a nutshell pretty much bombproof.
> 
> I've used them for a few years now, and part from having the rear one tweaked once after hitting a sunken grid they have run perfectly true at all times. I can't recommend them highly enough


As quoted, still not a cheap option by any means, don't want to be paying upwards of nearly £400 for a bike and then have to spend another £200 on wheels,


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> Watch the video in this LINK Biglad. I became very anti-carbon, even though I used to have cf bikes, but this video demonstrates the strength of cf very well, and should placate any worries you or anyone may have.
> 
> Granted it cf does let go then it does so in style from all accounts, but the chances of it happening are next to none. Although I still avoid it were I can but that's now just out of preference. I'd never entertain a cf seatpost though with my @rse!


That pretty much puts my mind at ease lol


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Aug 2012)

I'm not saying you should get them straight off. Ride the wheels that come on the bike to destruction, but be aware that if you use the bike regularly they probably won't last very long. So with that in mind start saving to replace them when they do pack up.

Wheels are the main area where all manufacturers save money, and IME it doesn't matter if you're spending £300 or £3000, they still tend to srimp on the wheels, and wheels are a defininate case of getting what you pay for. Cheap wheels, (and the Aero Rage or custom ones quoted are FAR from expensive, but I appreciate your comment), will need regular tweaking under normal use IME.

As I say, use the stock wheels for as long as possible, and in the meantime save up so you can replace them when you need to


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Cheers smokeysmoo cracking advice


----------



## Judderz (7 Aug 2012)

smokeysmoo said:


> I was quoted around £200 to build a pair of Open Pro rims, (32 hole I think), with 105 hubs, but I wanted the Hope hubs instead, big mistake, the freehweel is so damn noisy!


 
I went for the 105 hubs, 32h on CXP33 rims, quiet as hell. Cost was £204, it was slightly cheaper for Open Pro rims (£180 IIRC)

@Biglad, 2010 I was just over 19st, and I'm also 6ft 3", I rode (and still have it as my winter bike) an Orbea, (alu frame and carbon forks) with no problems at all. I also had on it Shimano R500 wheels (24h each wheel), again with no problems. But as Smokeysmoo suggests, email/ring the manufacturers and ask their advice on weight limits.


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Thanks judderz its something im going to have to look closely at, even nip into the LBS for advice, The more spokes the stronger the wheel I take it ?.


----------



## Judderz (7 Aug 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> Thanks judderz its something im going to have to look closely at, even nip into the LBS for advice, The more spokes the stronger the wheel I take it ?.


 
Yes, plus if a spoke snaps/breaks, you have more chance getting home on the wheel than if one snaps with a low spoke count


----------



## Nearly there (7 Aug 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> The more spokes the stronger the wheel I take it ?.


Not so ive had 32 spoke wheels break on me and now ride 20 spokes less problem free so quality over quantity


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Judderz said:


> Yes, plus if a spoke snaps/breaks, you have more chance getting home on the wheel than if one snaps with a low spoke count


Makes sense really....


----------



## lulubel (7 Aug 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> It flexes more than steel or alu forks, hence I trust it less, but I'd be happy to be proven wrong on a test ride with carbon forks


 
My point was that materials that flex aren't typically brittle. A material that's brittle is one that shatters (rather than flexing) under load.

In my experience, the steel forks on my current bike flex a LOT more than the carbon ones on my old bike did, to the extent that it's hard to check if the headset is loose because there's so much give when you rock the front end.

To give you an idea of how strong carbon can be, earlier this year, I was in a crash where I went into the side of a car at nearly 20mph. The front wheel collapsed, and the aluminium downtube on my bike bent with the force of the impact, but the carbon forks appear undamaged. I would never trust them again now they've been in a crash, and they've been replaced along with the rest of the bike, but they didn't fail at the moment of impact.


----------



## gary in derby (7 Aug 2012)

just got the basic one, though wish i had got the one with disc brakes. but the bike is brill, light and fun. also takes a bit if a hammering.



Biglad82 said:


> How do you find riding it Gary? What model ?


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

gary in derby said:


> just got the basic one, though wish i had got the one with disc brakes. but the bike is brill, light and fun. also takes a bit if a hammering.


We'll have to organise a jaunt one day soon


----------



## gary in derby (7 Aug 2012)

most defo mate, blooming quiet at work at the mo so lots of free time and no inclination lol. maybe theres a new post there somewhere.


----------



## Banjo (7 Aug 2012)

Carbon forks are fitted to aslmost every Alu road bike above a certain price point. I have seen a few broken / cracked frames but the forks dont seem to be an issue. What they are good for is absorbing some of the road vibration giving you a more comfortable ride.


----------



## sabian92 (7 Aug 2012)

Biglad82 said:


> It flexes more than steel or alu forks, hence I trust it less, but I'd be happy to be proven wrong on a test ride with carbon forks


 
Flex is actually good. If it didn't flex then it _would_ shatter - like how planes wings flex. If they were completely rigid there'd be a lot more planes falling out of the sky!


View: http://youtu.be/Ai2HmvAXcU0

Not exactly the same but you get my point - if they were rigid they would have snapped pretty much straight away.

Carbon fibre will not shatter under your weight. 20st is a fair weight but it's not a massive amount - carbon is designed to be strong and light which is why racing cars and exotic sports cars are built from it.


----------



## Biglad82 (7 Aug 2012)

Yep..... That's how strong it would need to be..! Lol


----------



## gary in derby (8 Aug 2012)

dont worry mate my forks are carbon and are great.


----------



## Sandra6 (8 Aug 2012)

I can only comment on the carrera tdf -but I think you'll find it too small. Not from a weight perspective, but because of your height. 
I had a customer looking at one yesterday- he'd ordered a medium, but wondered if it was going to be big enough -it most certainly wasn't! Got him on the large, which was fine, but he was only 5'10. 
Best thing is to go and have a sit on a few and see which one groans the least


----------



## Biglad82 (8 Aug 2012)

Sandra6 said:


> I can only comment on the carrera tdf -but I think you'll find it too small. Not from a weight perspective, but because of your height.
> I had a customer looking at one yesterday- he'd ordered a medium, but wondered if it was going to be big enough -it most certainly wasn't! Got him on the large, which was fine, but he was only 5'10.
> Best thing is to go and have a sit on a few and see which one groans the least


Yes I thought that looking at it it does look a little small


----------



## Biglad82 (8 Aug 2012)

gary in derby said:


> dont worry mate my forks are carbon and are great.


What's yours again Gary ?


----------



## gary in derby (8 Aug 2012)

spesh tricross


----------



## stephen.rooke (8 Aug 2012)

carbon wont shatter under your weight. triban 3 is the best new biked under £600 and is fast as hell, and has gearing for all situations.


----------



## gb155 (8 Aug 2012)

sabian92 said:


> 280 is nothing
> 
> Look at how much this guy weighed and what he rode:
> 
> ...


Way too kind 

Op was around 22st on a Ribble audax 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mcshroom (8 Aug 2012)

I'm getting on for 19st, and I would have no worry riding the triban 3. What would be a good idea for you is to get a good spoke-key and learn how to true your wheels up as you will knock them out of true more often than these skinny lightweights on here.

I can't look at the triban on my work computer, but I seem to recall it has 32 spoke wheels. That should be plenty as long as they are half well built


----------



## sabian92 (8 Aug 2012)

gb155 said:


> Way too kind
> 
> Op was around 22st on a Ribble audax
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 
Actually, I showed your blog to my brother in law to be (26 stone, big lad) and he has started to change his eating and exercise habits after I said to him "Look, this fella can do it so it shows anybody can". He's got a long way to go but thank you immensely for inspiring him.


----------



## Biglad82 (8 Aug 2012)

gb155 said:


> Way too kind
> 
> Op was around 22st on a Ribble audax
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2



great Inspiration.


----------



## Biglad82 (8 Aug 2012)

gary in derby said:


> spesh tricross


What that set you back ? About 500?


----------



## gary in derby (8 Aug 2012)

got a good deal online just a tad under 400. bargin,


----------



## gary in derby (8 Aug 2012)

was cyclestore, just before christmas.


----------



## Biglad82 (8 Aug 2012)

I'll take a look. Cheers.


----------



## gary in derby (8 Aug 2012)

no worries mate catch up later


----------



## gb155 (8 Aug 2012)

sabian92 said:


> Actually, I showed your blog to my brother in law to be (26 stone, big lad) and he has started to change his eating and exercise habits after I said to him "Look, this fella can do it so it shows anybody can". He's got a long way to go but thank you immensely for inspiring him.


Hearing story's like that just inspires me to keep on pushing all the time, thanks for sharing 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raging Squirrel (8 Aug 2012)

a normal road bike will take 160kg at a safe maximum, which works out at about 25 stone. Giant bikes dont have a limit


----------



## Sittingduck (8 Aug 2012)

Half the 'normal road bikes' out there are probably from the same Giant factory (well, the frames are anyway)... wouldn't get too caught up in the Giant are stronger thing. Many well known brands are manufactured by Giant and re-badged, as I understand it.


----------



## MattHB (8 Aug 2012)

Just a word on tyre width. I heard on the TdF commentary on Eurosport that a lot of the teams are going from 24 and even 25mm tyres as they are now being seen to be faster as their weight is coming down. I then noticed the same info in cycling plus so I thought I'd try it as I'd burned my 23mm gatorskins.

I put on 25mm 4000s's and noticed no diffences in speed to the narrower tyre but a hugely nicer ride. Apparently for heavier riders (I'm 203) wider tyres deform less making a smaller contact patch them a narrower tyre that can't hold it's shape we'll.

So, so long as the tyre doesn't weigh a ton, it looks like wider tyres are a lot better for those of us not like wiggo in build.


----------



## Biglad82 (8 Aug 2012)

Cheers guys all promising info


----------

